# Tattoo ideas



## Archerygirl05

Archery ladies....anyone have any ideas for an archery tattoo? I have been trying to find something I like but have been unsuccessful, so I am wondering if anyone has any archery related tattoos or any ideas for one!


----------



## threetoe

I'm a guy. 

IMO

Don't do it.
It looks cool now but I promise that you'll hate it years from now when you get older.

No tattoos on a lovely woman's body for me.
Your body is beautiful just the way God made it.

To me it's a turn-off, but I'm Old-School.


----------



## mcharlton

I'm also a guy ... Who is covered in tattoos. Do what YOU want to do an what makes you happy. But just don't settle for a design, find something that you absolutely fall in love with ... You will have to live with it for the rest of your life but as long as YOUR good with that, that's all that matters


----------



## heartshot60

Well said Mcharlton...Don't rush,shop around,find one you really love.you can always add certain things to it to more fit you.find a good tattoo artist that specializes in that kind of work.check out his work.Luckily my tattoo artist is a bowhunter,I told him what i mainly wanted.he sketched up about 3-4 designs.I took ideas off each that i liked and he put them all together on one. i fell in love with it and knew it was the one for me.Good luck Archerygirl05!


----------



## MooseHuntress

I love hunting related tattoos! I have a small plain black Bull Moose tattoo.. I got it for sentimental reasons and because I just love moose and hunting. I want to get a single deer rack somewhere discreet, like on the back of my neck or behind my ear. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Steadfast1

I am a guy but this is still cool I think. I have an arrow running down the back of my forearm with the nock at my elbow and the tip of the broadhead at the base of my hand. I have always done my arrows the same and took one to the tattoo parlor and had her draw it up. I love it and it's a great conversation starter and a representative of my love of archery/bowhunting. I even sent a pic to the broadhead company and they sent me a bunch of cool free stuff which was an added plus.


----------



## SMshootsmathews

I want one like te bow life sticker on my jeep, a broad head with really elaborated wings  haha


----------



## horsehands

Heres an idea....Dont get one.


----------



## A_Reel_Lady

Here is my tattoo. Adopted from Genesis 27:3. Couldn't fit the whole verse obviously. I love it, and am totally happy with it. Also it's pretty easy to show off or cover up. There are actually people I see daily who had no idea I had one. If you want one I say go for it. It's your body do as you please.


----------



## sues

horsehands said:


> Heres an idea....Dont get one.


I will second that to dont get one. From a mans point off view your good looking lady why wreck your skin by putting ink on it


----------



## MooseHuntress

my Moose


----------



## Jester1023

What location? Strictly archery or hunting also? I've designed many a tattoo, but I don't lay them. Depending on the type, I'd suggest finding the right tattoo artist, before the right tattoo. I personally don't like the outline style that many tattoo artists ink in. I like shading for outlines instead of hard cartoon like outlines. Many things to consider when it's permanent. By the way, not all outline tattoos look bad...logos, cartoons, etc are fine that way.


----------



## archeryal

I vote for no tatoo. It's a tradition for the Maoris - I get that. But the Yakuzas wear them in Japan - beautiful artwork, but it's a sign of their criminal status. I've heard contradictory things about whether Jews can be buried in a consecrated cemetery if they have tatoos - except those tatood by the Nazis - not a happy association for the use of tatoos. Even the armed services don't want you to have tatoos.

I saw one tatoo on this site showing Matthews logo - but mispelling Mathews. Another showed a buck, but it looked like blue mud - just ugly and all over her lower back. 

It's just my opinion, but it's really off-putting for me. There are nice pieces of jewelry or t-shirts with cool designs if you want to declare your interest in archery. Don't mark up your body - now it's fashionable, but when that passes, it will just look creepy, worse than beehive hairdos or bellbottoms. You grandkids will ask you what the heck you were thinking.


----------



## Ghost23

If you want one, get one. You don't have to ask anybodies permission on AT. Tats aren't looked at in a negative way these days. They are fairly common. Just make sure it is what you want and means something to you, and find a good tattoo artist.


----------



## Ugasucks




----------



## Bryan E

I want Genesis 27:3...good verse...but I'd also kinda like something like a buck looking at you just as your about to sink that stick right into his body


----------



## A_Reel_Lady

Bryan E said:


> I want Genesis 27:3...good verse...but I'd also kinda like something like a buck looking at you just as your about to sink that stick right into his body


I have Genesis 27:3 on my foot (see above), and love it. It's amazing how many non-hunters go "wait what that's in the bible?" Well yes, our ancestors were hunters! Picking what part of the verse I wanted was hard though, especially that would fit on my foot.


----------



## seiowabow

archeryal said:


> I vote for no tatoo. It's a tradition for the Maoris - I get that. But the Yakuzas wear them in Japan - beautiful artwork, but it's a sign of their criminal status. I've heard contradictory things about whether Jews can be buried in a consecrated cemetery if they have tatoos - except those tatood by the Nazis - not a happy association for the use of tatoos. Even the armed services don't want you to have tatoos.
> 
> I saw one tatoo on this site showing Matthews logo - but mispelling Mathews. Another showed a buck, but it looked like blue mud - just ugly and all over her lower back.
> 
> It's just my opinion, but it's really off-putting for me. There are nice pieces of jewelry or t-shirts with cool designs if you want to declare your interest in archery. Don't mark up your body - now it's fashionable, but when that passes, it will just look creepy, worse than beehive hairdos or bellbottoms. You grandkids will ask you what the heck you were thinking.


Good thing she prolly doesn't care about your opinion huh?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pa archer68

How about a 5 spot on your butt? jk jk I want something archery/hunting related but I havent found anything yet I like enough to have for the rest of my life. When you find something that you like then think about it for a couple wks..if you still want it go for it.


----------



## ELPalmer

dont get one, its a turn off


----------



## absolutecool

Archerygirl05 said:


> Archery ladies....anyone have any ideas for an archery tattoo? I have been trying to find something I like but have been unsuccessful, so I am wondering if anyone has any archery related tattoos or any ideas for one!


Do you want just an archery idea or a hunting/3d idea? What part of the body? How big? 

Don't let anyone tell you not to get one, it is your body, your canvas....tattoos are something to be enjoyed...I have had an idea rolling around for a while but ended up going with a totally different piece in the end...I went total opposite of archery and hunting and went with something else, something else that has meaning to me. Think hard on what you want, find a good artist and go to them with your ideas, a good artist can help you put what you want on paper, a good artist can also see ideas you don't have!!!


----------



## jasboj

Don't listen to the folks who say don't get one. I think woman with tats are just plain sexy!!


----------



## Kyfoster11

Tattoos are yours!! Only thing u can truly take with you when U leave the earth. Ive got many of them but only one hunted related for know...its the easton deer head. Ive got all black and grey and my wife has them too. Im going for more next week and make the tattoo your own. Give the artist ideas you have. If they say no and dont want to work with you find another artist. Like others said...when u c what u fall in love with thats what you need to get!
good luck
k


----------



## PAHuntress69

Personally I think tatoos look really cool if they are done properly, however, I will never get one because God says in:

Leviticus 19:28: _Ye shall not_ make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, _nor print any marks upon you_: I am the LORD.

and to the person who said your body is your own... not so, Gods says in:

1 Corinthians 6:19: "What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?"

The decision in the end is yours...


----------



## Lightfoot2

Don't do it. I regret mine. Fortunately they are on my back where I don't see them everyday.

Oh, and they fade, stretch, wrinkle, and generally decline faster than you do.


----------



## robinhood23

Cant go wrong with a lower back tat  Plenty of nicknames 4 em tho


----------



## HoytHunter05

I saw this on here a while back.. Simple idea but still awesome!


----------



## swbuckmaster

another vote for dont


----------



## Angie.Keeler

Here's my archery tattoo I got last night! It's not my first and it won't be my last! I love it! It's on my release trigger finger.


----------



## patiodadio

I think they look trashy and sorta symbolize a "loose" woman. Loose meaning having been handled by many men. You asked for ideas, mine is don't do it. 


.:flame: Flame proof under ware on.....


----------



## MN_Chick

She didn't ask if she should get one or not... Don't assume that your opions mean that much.


----------



## Angie.Keeler

patiodadio said:


> I think they look trashy and sorta symbolize a "loose" woman. Loose meaning having been handled by many men. You asked for ideas, mine is don't do it.
> 
> 
> .:flame: Flame proof under ware on.....


That is the most disgusting and piggish thing I ever heard from a man! It's one thing to disagree with tattoos, but another to label women with them as "loose"! How naive and narrow minded can someone be? "Handled by many men?" What are we cattle or property? This isn't the 1800's, women should not be judged for how many men "handle" them, just as men aren't judged for who they "handle", especially not for something as common as a tattoo! Please keep your discriminating and sexist remarks to yourself, and out of the women's forum!


----------



## patiodadio

Angie.Keeler said:


> That is the most disgusting and piggish thing I ever heard from a man! It's one thing to disagree with tattoos, but another to label women with them as "loose"! How naive and narrow minded can someone be? "Handled by many men?" What are we cattle or property? This isn't the 1800's, women should not be judged for how many men "handle" them, just as men aren't judged for who they "handle", especially not for something as common as a tattoo! Please keep your discriminating and sexist remarks to yourself, and out of the women's forum!


Oh, excuse me, I did not know this was the women's forum.


----------



## Angie.Keeler

patiodadio said:


> oh, excuse me, i did not know this was the women's forum.


regardless of who's forum this is, keep your pig headed comments to yourself! Point blank!


----------



## MN_Chick

Angie.Keeler said:


> That is the most disgusting and piggish thing I ever heard from a man! It's one thing to disagree with tattoos, but another to label women with them as "loose"! How naive and narrow minded can someone be? "Handled by many men?" What are we cattle or property? This isn't the 1800's, women should not be judged for how many men "handle" them, just as men aren't judged for who they "handle", especially not for something as common as a tattoo! Please keep your discriminating and sexist remarks to yourself, and out of the women's forum!


Well said!



patiodadio said:


> Oh, excuse me, I did not know this was the women's forum.


Wow.


----------



## XForce Girl

I say if you want one go and get it. 
I haven't seen many ideas though, but now I'm kinda looking too!!


----------



## MN_Chick

My daughter is getting a dance tat on her foot... she's taken a common phrase and altered it to fit her. Instead of "dance like noone is watching" she is getting "dance like the world is watching". She's been a dancer for most of her life, so it fits. I'm trying to think if there are any phrases for archery that could be played with.


----------



## BigDirk

Enough said. Do what you want to your body.


----------



## XForce Girl

I found this one online, kinda nice, archery related but not brand specific.


----------



## P&y only

I thought this would be cool with a persons favorite camo pattern on the "Inside"


----------



## Copogua

Well, this is getting better and better, looks like someone throw a match on the powder house, some are trying to blow out the flame, the others breaking the powder barrels.
Is important to consider this many times saying before, do not rush, get a professional tattoo artist and sit with him/her to talk about it, some times are truly artist that came with great ideas, also they can take a look on your personality and match that to your painting, get a temporary stamp on where you want to put it, take your time, and if you are happy with all you see, and feel comfortable, well go for it, it will be with you for all your life. Is a big decision, i have almost 20 years trying to get one, but a lot of thought came in to my mind, unfortunately most of the tattoos are related to gang members, prisoners, and not so good looking to actual society, in my country it can be also complicated to get a job if you have one, but there are a lot that are true art works and simply amazingly beautiful. 
Good luck and always be happy, no matter what past decision you made, that helps you to be who you really are.
Cheers. :smile::wave3::rock:


----------



## patiodadio

Angie.Keeler said:


> regardless of who's forum this is, keep your pig headed comments to yourself! Point blank!


Hey, don't tell me I can't have an opinion on anything I want ! We still live in a country where we (and I ) have free speech !


----------



## XForce Girl

patiodadio said:


> Hey, don't tell me I can't have an opinion on anything I want ! We still live in a country where we (and I ) have free speech !


To be honest, your comment was extremely insulting.
Im glad you stated how you really feel because now everyone on here knows what you are.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guardian Shoote

:thumbs_up




Ugasucks said:


> View attachment 1616271


----------



## MN_Chick

Two days later and I'm still laughing at "handled by many men".


----------



## MooseHuntress

You just have to laugh off close minded people! 

I still can't believe his original comment wasn't deleted by a moderator actually. 



MN_Chick said:


> Two days later and I'm still laughing at "handled by many men".


----------



## MN_Chick

PAHuntress69 said:


> Personally I think tatoos look really cool if they are done properly, however, I will never get one because God says in:
> 
> Leviticus 19:28: _Ye shall not_ make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, _nor print any marks upon you_: I am the LORD.
> 
> and to the person who said your body is your own... not so, Gods says in:
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:19: "What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?"
> 
> The decision in the end is yours...


Actually, that doesn't apply to tats in general... it speaks specifically of marks for the dead. I know a few pastors with tats.. You are good to go.


----------



## PAHuntress69

Patio... you got guts, man! ...and a great sense of humor. LOL! 

BTW: It does say "Ladies Forum"... but guys have always been welcome here as long as they aren't disrespectful. --and you weren't. You offered an unpopular opinion is all. I'm still laughing! Man, you don't need underwear you needed to borrow my husband's firefighting gear 

As for the name calling and fire breathing... ladies, take it as feedback and let it go. Whether you like it or not, I've heard the same thing from many a man... some guys like tatoos and some thing they are trashy. End of it. If the OP is married, and her husband likes that... ok. If she's single, well, it's a valid consideration.


----------



## swampbillies

XForce Girl said:


> I found this one online, kinda nice, archery related but not brand specific.
> View attachment 1645494


This is nice! Feminine archery. Might go a little smaller, but I really like the design.


----------



## akbowhunter

this is what I drew up the last few days, I know it isnt femine. But its my concept of a tribal tat, with archery in it. upper arm and wrapping up over shoulder. Ive put a lot of thought and consideration into getting a tat. (about 4 years) Im ready. If you are really confident about it then I say go for it.


----------



## HoytHunter05

akbowhunter said:


> this is what I drew up the last few days, I know it isnt femine. But its my concept of a tribal tat, with archery in it. upper arm and wrapping up over shoulder. Ive put a lot of thought and consideration into getting a tat. (about 4 years) Im ready. If you are really confident about it then I say go for it.
> View attachment 1649932


That's sick!!! It will look awesome


----------



## akbowhunter

HoytHunter05 said:


> That's sick!!! It will look awesome


thanks!!!


----------



## jim p

I like all the bickering. 

I wonder why I was asked what bumper stickers were on my car when I had to serve jury duty?

We have the freedom of speech but be assured that you will be held accountable for every word that you say.

I hope that the op finds exactly what she is looking for and that she is happy with her decision for all her life.


----------



## megan.artemis

The beauty of getting a tattoo is...it shouldn't matter if it's a turn-off to other people. It should be done for you and only you. If someone else doesn't like something that YOU like and that is important to you, who cares! If they don't take the time to learn what it means to you, screw 'em.

That being said, take a long time and figure out what you really like. Don't go with the trends. Get something that is genuinely unique.


----------



## pyxies0208

I have tattoos and they aren't trashy...they are your own choice to get one or not get one.one are for my kids and my dad who I lost 4 yrs ago....I have found another one Im thinking about getting and it is archery related but with the others I have its going to take some thought on if I really want it and where I want it placed ...always think about it before you go get it


----------



## mastermind

awesome! i love that picture and statement, one day that will be my friends and i being well.....awesome.


BigDirk said:


> View attachment 1645492
> 
> 
> Enough said. Do what you want to your body.


----------



## rainydaydanarae

that's the image I was trying to find miss Angie. I love the whole symbolism ! most of us been thru some dark times and this shows we won't always be 2 steps behind.


----------



## rainydaydanarae

the difference between tattooed people and non tattooed people is that us tattooed people don't care if you don't have tattoos 

I really like the arrow on the trigger finger...and the bow with the ribbons


----------



## TheAncientOne

akbowhunter said:


> this is what I drew up the last few days, I know it isnt femine. But its my concept of a tribal tat, with archery in it. upper arm and wrapping up over shoulder. Ive put a lot of thought and consideration into getting a tat. (about 4 years) Im ready. If you are really confident about it then I say go for it.
> View attachment 1649932


Do you mind if I steal this one?

TAO


----------



## recurveman

PatioDadio, although I don't share you opinion about what think, your comment that you can share it as you like is totally incorrect. This is a private forum run and owned by Archerytalk.com and they can set rules as to what is permissable and what is not permissable as they see fit and can enforce them on any of us. Regarding your opinion of a tattoo makes a woman trashy, thats an opinion and a generalization of all women and that is not accurate at all. The Bible tells us that we shall not judge any one and that God reserves that right to Himself. Women are the female gender, what and how one woman lives her life and presents herself in public is between her and her Creater. The rest of us should just get back to enjoying archery and preserving our rights to own bows and guns and hunt if we so choose.


----------



## Stevie777

patiodadio said:


> I think they look trashy and sorta symbolize a "loose" woman. Loose meaning having been handled by many men. You asked for ideas, mine is don't do it.
> 
> 
> .:flame: Flame proof under ware on.....


Absolute nonsense...sorry, i have nothing else to say to this comment. :facepalm:


----------



## mtn. archer

many woman have tattoos my wife just got her 3rd one last night ,and i love it.why should only men have ink how closed minded is that? it doesnt mean women are what you call loose we have been married for 20 years,and she is a lady


----------



## shooter6687

mtn. archer said:


> many woman have tattoos my wife just got her 3rd one last night ,and i love it.why should only men have ink how closed minded is that? it doesnt mean women are what you call loose we have been married for 20 years,and she is a lady


Exactly , my wife and I have been married for 14 years and she wants a tattoo. Im all for it.. mtn.archer congrats to you and your wife on 20 years :darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman

Angie.Keeler said:


> Here's my archery tattoo I got last night! It's not my first and it won't be my last! I love it! It's on my release trigger finger.
> View attachment 1645380


That is really cool! I love it:wink: 



XForce Girl said:


> To be honest, your comment was extremely insulting.
> Im glad you stated how you really feel because now everyone on here knows what you are.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


:nod: 



MN_Chick said:


> Two days later and I'm still laughing at "handled by many men".


----------



## detroit9mm

First, as a man, I have to apology for the close minded idiot's comment about women that have tattoos as being loose. My wife has tattoos around her entire midsection and she has been with me since she was 16. I'm the only man that has handled her! Most people have no idea she has them unless they see her in a bikini. She got them because she wanted them.

Second, I'd like to address the religious comment. I have many tattoos myself. I, and my wife, are also conservative Christians and I've served as a deacon and youth leader in my church. All of our tattoos have been gotten with a clear conscious and without conviction because the oft quoted scripture out of Leviticus is taken out of context. Immediately following the verse is also a verse telling men not to cut the hair on the sides of their heads. This was all part of the old Levitical law that was done away with when Christ was crucified and resurrected. Additionally, that verse is there because at the time the practice of tattooing was to honor pagan God's, something I don't think you're planning on doing. My advice is that if you can get a tattoo without any feeling of conviction as to it being morally wrong then the religious aspect isn't an issue for you. However, to defend the person who made the post, if someone does feel convicted about something and does it anyway then to God that would be considered a sin. To them, they are right to stand on the moral conviction they have and not do it. I do commend the way the addressed it as to why they wouldn't do it but didn't try to extend that limitation to you. I only responded to it because you may end up with others that would like to label you as being morally deficient based on that same verse and rationale, I've dealt with it numerous times myself.

Finally, I agree to find something you love and an artist that you trust in a reputable shop and go for it! Tattoos done well on a woman can be very attractive.


----------



## Mightymite47

It's a turn off for who?Since you gave your opinion ,here's mine ,I think they look great on women if done tastefully .....


----------



## wpod

I can appreciate the artwork of some tattoos. However, I personally find them to be a turnoff.
I do also support freedom of choice if somebody should want to get a tattoo.
In my younger (single) days, there were 3 occasions of 'mutual attraction' where their having a tattoo was a deal-breaker for me. Differing choices /values. 
Same goes for piercings. 

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkdriver55

Don't do it. As far as respect/judgment for a woman with a tattoo.......google "my name is kelly tattoo" pure class I am sure it will look awesome when she is 60 years old and hanging with the grandkids.

Buy yourself a new outfit or some jewelry and leave your skin alone.


----------



## Pete53

i am sixty i still think tatoo`s are kinda cool ,my marine friend has Erniie on his left arm from the service, his grandkids want him to put Bert on his right arm,and put Bert and Ernie pictures too. he says no way i have been egging him on to do it.my daughter has a butterfly tatoo its cute .


----------



## Nicksbait

" The Tattoo is the mark of the soul. It can act as a window through which we can see inside, or it can be a shield to protect us from those who cannot see past the surface!" Author unknown. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanlh

Don't get a tattoo, you will regret it someday. Sure some of the guys on here think it is sexy, but they are in the minority. And they are not a window into your soul or some other such baloney.
If you must get one whatever else you do don't get a tramp stamp on the small of your back. If you have to have one make it a small one on in an inconspicuous place on your body. Wear that for awhile then you can decide if you really think a tattoo is worth it.


----------



## Nicksbait

stanlh said:


> Don't get a tattoo, you will regret it someday. Sure some of the guys on here think it is sexy, but they are in the minority. And they are not a window into your soul or some other such baloney.
> If you must get one whatever else you do don't get a tramp stamp on the small of your back. If you have to have one make it a small one on in an inconspicuous place on your body. Wear that for awhile then you can decide if you really think a tattoo is worth it.


Speaking of more baloney ...unreal the small minded people around here. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## absolutecool

It is truly amazing how anything can turn into a debate of right vs wrong, moral vs ethical, negative vs positive or anything else...

To each his own, why should anyone slam someone for wanting something they don't have or don't like...if you like them fine, if you don't fine....get back on topic.


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> It is truly amazing how anything can turn into a debate of right vs wrong, moral vs ethical, negative vs positive or anything else...
> 
> To each his own, why should anyone slam someone for wanting something they don't have or don't like...if you like them fine, if you don't fine....get back on topic.


:thumb:

Thanks everyone for their opinons, we do welcome all visitors:nod: but this thread was started in the Women's Forum and she posted to ask the ladies if they had any cool ideas, not if she should get one:wink: 

CountryWoman
Women's Forum Moderator


----------



## stanlh

Nicksbait said:


> Speaking of more baloney ...unreal the small minded people around here.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, did not mean to make it personal. I was playing devil's advocate, suggesting the OP look at the realities of getting a tattoo. If she does she use it to convey whatever message she wishes about herself.


----------



## hollywood88

I always thought the German kinetic broadhead would make for a good tat with either scroll work or tribal around it


----------



## Nicksbait

stanlh said:


> Sorry, did not mean to make it personal. I was playing devil's advocate, suggesting the OP look at the realities of getting a tattoo. If she does she use it to convey whatever message she wishes about herself.


I shouldn't have responded that way either. Tattoos are a very personal thing to me and a lot of other people so I guess it just struck a nerve. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanlh

Nicksbait said:


> I shouldn't have responded that way either. Tattoos are a very personal thing to me and a lot of other people so I guess it just struck a nerve.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


We're cool.


----------



## CountryWoman

stanlh said:


> Sorry, did not mean to make it personal. I was playing devil's advocate, suggesting the OP look at the realities of getting a tattoo. If she does she use it to convey whatever message she wishes about herself.





Nicksbait said:


> I shouldn't have responded that way either. Tattoos are a very personal thing to me and a lot of other people so I guess it just struck a nerve.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Thanks:wink:


----------



## 3girls&ajewel

archeryal said:


> I vote for no tatoo. It's a tradition for the Maoris - I get that. But the Yakuzas wear them in Japan - beautiful artwork, but it's a sign of their criminal status. I've heard contradictory things about whether Jews can be buried in a consecrated cemetery if they have tatoos - except those tatood by the Nazis - not a happy association for the use of tatoos. Even the armed services don't want you to have tatoos.
> 
> I saw one tatoo on this site showing Matthews logo - but mispelling Mathews. Another showed a buck, but it looked like blue mud - just ugly and all over her lower back.
> 
> It's just my opinion, but it's really off-putting for me. There are nice pieces of jewelry or t-shirts with cool designs if you want to declare your interest in archery. Don't mark up your body - now it's fashionable, but when that passes, it will just look creepy, worse than beehive hairdos or bellbottoms. You grandkids will ask you what the heck you were thinking.



FYI: Mathews archery is only spelt with one T


----------



## 3girls&ajewel

I am going to get an archery related tat on the inside of my left bicep....it will read "straight shooter"....this is my bow hand and I don't like bull****.


----------



## jakeemt

Hey noticed a lot of dudes posting on this thread so I hope it's alright if I do. Have you considered a portray of a hunt scene with Diana goddess of the moon and the hunt? In roman mythology she she was aside fom a huntress a symbol of chasity and virtue. She also had the unnerving habit of turning men into hunting hounds and using them to run game! Anyway not trying to intrude ladies shoot straight and have a nice one.


----------



## LauretteOB

This is SUCH a beautiful idea. I'd LOVE to have one of her pulling a bow back in front of a moon, in like an Art Deco style.


----------



## DeathSeason

If you want one get one! I think if they are done right and are in the right places they can be sexy! They in no way mean a loose woman, thats a crock of ****. Dont quote Leviticus either...cause nobody lives by it. 

I think this one is appropriate for this, OP please dont listen to these guys on here about what to do with your body. 
Ephesians 5:22-24 Wives, submit to your husbands as to the Lord. For the husband is the head of the wife as Christ is the head of the church, his body, of which he is the Savior. Now as the church submits to Christ, so also wives should submit to their husbands in everything."

Leviticus 19:27 reads "You shall not round off the side-growth of your heads nor harm the edges of your beard."

Leviticus 19:19 reads, "You are to keep My statutes. You shall not breed together two kinds of your cattle; you shall not sow your field with two kinds of seed, nor wear a garment upon you of two kinds of material mixed together."

Mark 10:9 reads, "What therefore God has joined together, let no man separate."

1 Timothy 2:9 "Likewise, I want women to adorn themselves with proper clothing, modestly and discreetly, not with braided hair and gold or pearls or costly garments."

Leviticus 11:10 reads, "But whatever is in the seas and in the rivers that does not have fins and scales among all the teeming life of the water, and among all the living creatures that are in the water, they are detestable things to you."

Deuteronomy 25:11-12. "If two men, a man and his countryman, are struggling together, and the wife of one comes near to deliver her husband from the hand of the one who is striking him, and puts out her hand and seizes his genitals, then you shall cut off her hand; you shall not show pity."


----------



## jakeemt

I thought this was pretty cool. 

LauretteOB I couldn't get this to post but here is one I think is pretty awesome.

http://justteejay.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/goddess101_2468.jpg


----------



## IrregularPulse

Tattoos are great if done well and you enjoy them. They can be trashy and regretted if done poorly or chosen without meaning. I think that sums up the off topic discussion here.

It's a shame this thread got derailed. I looked forward to seeing cool images. And on a side note, a well tatted women can be very hot.


----------



## Reelrydor

One thing is you really get to see how many men read this forum!! Lol!!


----------



## VABOWHUNTER69

Tattoos are beautiful and awesome on women. Any man that thinks different , is a control freak. Point blank. They do not say a woman is "loose". It shows she's independent, that she has a choice. I'm a tattoo artist and say do what you feel. It's not up to ya men to decide what you do to express your passions and likes in YOUR life. A lot of dudes feel less masculine standing next to a woman with ink, lol cause most are too scared to get them themselves.


----------



## stanlh

VABOWHUNTER69 said:


> Tattoos are beautiful and awesome on women. Any man that thinks different , is a control freak. Point blank. They do not say a woman is "loose". It shows she's independent, that she has a choice. I'm a tattoo artist and say do what you feel. It's not up to ya men to decide what you do to express your passions and likes in YOUR life. A lot of dudes feel less masculine standing next to a woman with ink, lol cause most are too scared to get them themselves.


Do you think your opinion is a little prejudiced?


----------



## VABOWHUNTER69

Prejudiced? Not at all. I'll leave it at that. This is a archery forum. 
I just got a lil tweaked at some of the "men" saying it makes a woman appear loose or unattractive. In which most is cause the man is a control freak or feels threatened by it.


----------



## whack&stack

VABOWHUNTER69 said:


> Tattoos are beautiful and awesome on women. Any man that thinks different , is a control freak. Point blank. They do not say a woman is "loose". It shows she's independent, that she has a choice. I'm a tattoo artist and say do what you feel. It's not up to ya men to decide what you do to express your passions and likes in YOUR life. A lot of dudes feel less masculine standing next to a woman with ink, lol cause most are too scared to get them themselves.


You do realize this is purely subjective and not everyone finds the same things attractive right? I choose not to have tats that makes me less masculine? Lol sorry don't think tat count defines who's masculine. Fwiw I've met some real billy badass looking tatted up dudes who were real sissys. Their tats scared me at first though for real lol


----------



## tdawg21

I think in our society there is a stigma attached to women/ladies with tattoos. And its not just with ladies, but its certainly more prevalent with ladies. Right, wrong or otherwise, the stigma exists. I think everyone knows this but some people just don't want to actually say it. I personally don't like them on a lady but absolutely agree 100% that it's the individual woman's right to choose. Everyone who knows me knows very well that I cud'nt give a crap what anyone thinks of me. I do my own thing and never look back and if I wanted a tat, you can cool believe I'd have one (or more). But I'd also know full well going into it that I'd be looked at differently by a very large portion of society after getting one. Wouldn't bother me, but I'd know it. Again, right wrong or indifferent, that's the way it is. Just a fact of life. Ultimately, make yourself happy. Life is very short and that's what it's really all about. Just know that everything you do from getting a tattoo to picking what brand of bow you shoot has some type of consequences. If you're good with it personally, you'll be able to sleep at night.

Dawg


----------



## fluke

tats or no tats that's you to decide. however i do have a piece of advice: get something personal, unique and custom. don't pick from magazines/catalogues. i'd hate to see my tattoo on someone else


----------



## MN_Chick

Did you guys even read the OP? 


She wasn't looking for opinions on IF she should get one. She was asking for ideas on designs. 
Noone cares if you think they are a good idea for women to have.


----------



## whack&stack

MN_Chick said:


> Did you guys even read the OP?
> 
> 
> She wasn't looking for opinions on IF she should get one. She was asking for ideas on designs.
> Noone cares if you think they are a good idea for women to have.


Yes I think most like myself were responding to the direction the thread had derailed to lol


----------

